# Chisel advice please



## rocker (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi all, I'm hoping to get a decent set of wood chisels for my Dad for Christmas, but I am not sure what to look for. Are there any particular brands or materials you would recommend. I don't have a massive amount of money to spend, but want something a bit better than the £10 budget ones he is using (and cursing) at the moment.
He is proficient in woodworking but not professional, and these would probably get used occasionally, maybe 3 or 4 times a year.
I am in the UK if that matters.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

These are a good set and not a lot of money.
http://toolbug.co.uk/classic-english-made-sheffield-steel-wood-chisels-set-p-129.html
Gene


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

If you can find them, Narex makes an excellent set of bench chisels. They are usually between $60 and $70 US, and compare favorably to much more expensive products.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I got a set from Screwfix in a case for £16.
johnep


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Rocker you may be able to get these...*

Japan Woodworker has some of the finest chisels made.:\
http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?pf_id=01.301.025&s=JapanWoodworker
I have quite a few from them and some I got while in Japan on business. English maker Robert Sorby from Woodcraft has some great ones also. The Home Depot stuff is ok, but not cabinet or furniture grade. JMO bill


----------



## old toymaker (Mar 15, 2009)

Narex is a good set. I have used them for about 8 years, and can still recommend them. reasonable price good quality.


----------

